# Neutering Pit bulls



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I invited a friend of mine to go kayaking and she brought her husband as well. I brought Lucky and my bf. They rescued two pit bulls from high kill shelters. We got on the topic of neutering because I am gonna make the appointment for Lucky. Her husband chimes in to tell me how neutering is a hype. This guy is a bit older than me and he tells me back in his day no one neutered dogs and it was fine. I said don't you think so many pit bulls in animal services are killed because people don't neuter their dogs. He told me that is a people problem and if he got his dogs from a different place he would never neuter his pits. He said neutering is cruel just like crate training. His wife/ my friend has been complaining about how their 2 year old pit has a lot of accidents in the house. She knows I'm an animal lover and wanted my advice. I told her the key is routine and crate training. The crate thing doesn't bother me as much as the neutering issue. 

My friend ask me for a lot of advice that gets vetoed by her husband. The last time I was at their house their poorly trained pits got into a horrible fight and one had a cut ear and the other had bleeding eyes. It was 9pm so I told them to take their dogs to the emergency vet. They brushed it off and said it was no big deal because they are just being dogs. I do want to say they are more financially limited so I think it was a money issue. 

My bf doesn't like to get involved but dislike my friends husband. He told me to stop inviting them because they will never listen to me. The convo got a bit ugly around the neutering pit bulls. At least it didn't become an eugenics convo. Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

First I would not go near those pits, ( I do not like them) and secondly when someone is trying to help and the other person won't listen. I would do as your bf said. If they cannot afford the dogs they should not have them, even if in a kill shelter. As we all know having fur babies is not cheap, if they are taken care of properly. I have 3 and I tell people before they get a dog, what 1/3 of my bills are per dog.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I forgot to mention that I offered to pay for their dog's er visit but they declined. I think they resented the fact that I tried to help. My friend and I come from very different socioeconomic backgrounds. My mom and I have our charity groups we donate to annually. She gives thousands each year to wounded veterans, food bank of some kind, and WWF. I keep trying to invite my mom to my pet charity fundraisers ---dog rescues, exotic bird rescue, and cat rescues--but she never comes. lol She believes in wild life and people and I'm more into pets and homeless animals. I must say people who don't neuter their Pits is one of my biggest pet peeves. Kinda hit a nerve.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

If they were both from high kill shelters, I'm stupefied as to why they didn't come home neutered. In CA, every dog from a shelter has to be spayed and neutered unless there is some extenuating medication condition that prohibits it. If I were you, I would stick to being friends with your girlfriend and not try the couples/dogs thing; it sounds extremely frustrating, and a losing battle. You don't need that stress in your life.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> If they were both from high kill shelters, I'm stupefied as to why they didn't come home neutered. In CA, every dog from a shelter has to be spayed and neutered unless there is some extenuating medication condition that prohibits it. If I were you, I would stick to being friends with your girlfriend and not try the couples/dogs thing; it sounds extremely frustrating, and a losing battle. You don't need that stress in your life.



Thank you zooeysmom :smile: I think they are neutered but he wished they weren't.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> Thank you zooeysmom :smile: I think they are neutered but he wished they weren't.


Oh, duh, my brain is mush from lack of sleep due to puppy!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I think plenty of people are perfectly capable of keeping intact dogs regardless of breed...and plenty of people aren't. This guy sounds like he isn't, and good thing these dogs are neutered, although it sounds like there are plenty of other problems here. I think it takes a knowledgeable owner to keep bully breeds, and unfortunately so many people have them who shouldn't. They're the tough "breed " du jour, and that causes problems for the dogs and people. 

Sounds to me like you have done your part here. You've led the horse to water, and that's all you can do. Maybe just spend time with your friend and don't engage her husband in any more dog conversations. I don't think he sounds like he wants to listen and won't change his mind no matter what you say.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think the husband is a cave man in a lot of his thinking and he is an absolute moron about the dogs, crates, not needing the emergency vet and so forth. I have to believe that if these dogs came from a shelter they weren't released as intact dogs, which sounds like a good thing since it doesn't sound as if he would manage that situation properly.

You have said your piece and at this point I might try to arrange things to do with you friend (the wife) without the men along. It doesn't sound like fun to me.

And also as said by oshagcj914, to have intact males (whether one or more than one) or really to have more than one dog for that matter some people will balance things well and others won't. 

One more thing, and I mentioned this earlier somewhere else, being a responsible owner includes being able to afford proper care especially to be prepared for emergencies and unexpected issues that may require veterinary treatment, lab or other tests, diet changes and the like. Ordering 2 NutriScans cost about $600. While I could have thought of other things to do with that much money I didn't blink over paying for something my vet highly recommended to take care of the dogs the best way I can.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Two pit bulls in the same home is a recipe for disaster. Often only one will survive. They don't seem to form any pecking order and fight constantly. Many hundreds of years of selective breeding could be the cause.
Eric.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Just found out today that my friend is having a baby. UH! Her and her husband barely get along and they disagree on the simplest things such as how to housebreak a dog. Given their tumultuous relationship, the two ill-behaved pit bulls who don't get along, I really pray for their unborn baby. My first dog was given to a rescue because she showed aggression to a newborn. I'm guessing they are gonna have to rehome their dogs. Honestly, may not be the worst thing for those poor dogs. 

I don't have kids and it is okay to not have kids. I feel that some people are pushed/ guilted/scared into having kids by their mom or parents. I know my mom certainly tries but I love my life and my four legged friends are my kids.

I'm not a huge fan of pit bulls because they were specifically bred for a now illegal blood sport. Pits and their mixes are banned from entering many countries ie Turkey, Venezuela, New Zealand...and the list goes on. In two provinces, Ontario and Manitoba within the city of Winnipeg there is a ban on owning Pitbulls. Winnipeg was the first city that had introduced a ban on these breed of dogs in 1990 after the incident of Pitbulls’ attacks on children.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wow! What an ignoramus! I knew lots of people with Pit bulls on another forum...if they had multiples, they did the crate and rotate method or always kept them separate if they weren't directly supervising them with a break stick at the ready. The dogs may get along most of the time but then they get in a tiff over a toy or something and whamo...big, knock down, drag out fight where neither relents. And this guy won't even use a crate at all? One of those dogs is going to be killed and it's abusive to let them fight, get so injured and do nothing. And to think a baby is coming into the home. What a tragedy waiting to happen. I am not saying all Pit bulls are killers. They aren't. I've had some experience with them and most are lovely, family dogs. But they aren't dogs to be left with other dogs unattended. In fact, even Dobermans, of which I have had, do not do well living together if they're both males. Anyone who houses two of this or certain other breeds together needs to realize the traits in that breed or type. Such a shame. 

I agree with the others. Keep friends with the woman and forget trying to convince this ignorant man. Good luck.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yep they have two male dogs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

